# Then and now pics



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. As an owner of a 19-week old chi, I am amazed at how much she changes/grows every week and find myself wondering what she'll look like when she's older. I love looking at pics of your babies and wondered of anyone would care to share then and now pics (one as a puppy and one as they are now)? Would love to see if my Molly has a doppelgänger!

Happy New Year to you all xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

View attachment 39578
my little fox cub! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sapphire as a puppy










Sapphire now (18 months)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Saffie as a pup



now 2 years old



Bentley as a pup 16 weeks



Now 5 years


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

How fun is this!
Lily then & now


Raisin & Mia


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Ohhhh I love this! Your babies are all so beautiful! x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I love looking at baby pictures! All your puppies are completely adorable - then and now.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Maiya



















Now


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja

























Now


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lola bear









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo as a pup:










First birthday! (2/1/13)









Now:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi only a few weeks old:























































Now: (her 1st birthday is next week)



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz at six weeks



Taz all grown up



I don't have any puppy pictures of Charlie. . I wish I did . He was pretty much grown when I got him.


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

oh I love then an now pictures, here's Roxy 

puppy









Now


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my Odie 

Then:




Now (3 years):


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I love these pictures! Sooo cute.

I got Douglas as an adult so no puppy shots here. I rescued him.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Moonfall said:


> I love these pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> I got Douglas as an adult so no puppy shots here. I rescued him.


I don't have any baby pictures of mojo either, he's a rescue too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

View attachment 39594


Tenley as a baby 

View attachment 39602


Tenley now!

All your babies are so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus as a puppy:









Venus now:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Ocean as a puppy:









Ocean now:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I love this thread...all your babies were so cute....and still are cute as adults!


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

All these pictures are so wonderful, i wish i had puppy pictures of Habanero, but i got him as an adult and Emma is still a puppy so i can't really post pictures of her as then and now.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Habbysmama said:


> All these pictures are so wonderful, i wish i had puppy pictures of Habanero, but i got him as an adult and Emma is still a puppy so i can't really post pictures of her as then and now.


We got Ocean as an adult too, but her previous owner was really nice about texting me puppy pics and sending old vet paperwork and her akc papers along. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi at 9 weeks when we got him









Chibi when we got him at 4 months old









Chibi at almost 7 yrs and Yoshi at almost 9 yrs












Gidget when we first got her, no clue how old? Guessing between 6 and 10 weeks old









Gidget now, guessing around 8 months old


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu at somewhere around 10-11 weeks. It's been so long ago I really can't remember.



Lulu now at almost 6 yrs old (this month).


----------

